# Keystone connectors & wall plates?



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm looking to buy several different keystone connectors RG-45, BNC, RJ11, Speaker bananas, etc.

I'm sure you guys have your electronic parts supplier that you like, PLEASE tell me
where you go to get the keystone stuff and the extras that go along with it.

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Parts Express (a Shack sponsor) has keystone inserts for everyting, including HDMI.

Monoprice also has them.

Home Depot even has some, although I've only seen the hdmi at the larger HD in my area (the smaller one closer to my house does not have as good a selection of keystone -- just speaker, ethernet, and cable tv).

If possible, buy them all at the same location just in case they don't fit. They are supposed to be semi-standard, but I've had some that had to be forced or shaved slightly (usually the locking tab) in order to fit. That being said, I've put the Home Depot Leviton RJ45 inserts into the parts express keystone decora holders with no problems.

Good luck.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I buy from Home Depot when I need it NOW, but if I have any lead time at all, it's a fraction of the price to order from Parts Express or Monoprice. Shipping isn't free, so best to order more than you think you'll need, else you'll end up paying $5 to ship the last $3 worth of extra bits later!


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I found if you buy the name brand stuff on e-bay prices are good


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd have to second monoprice.com. Cheap. Good stuff. Fast shipping.


----------

